# صوت مزعج في مكيف شباك...؟؟؟



## فهد الدوسي (6 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تشرفت بالانضمام لمنتداكم الرائع والمليء بكل المعلومات المفيدة جزاكم الله خير وكتب لكم الاجر والثواب لقاء كل فائده يخرج بها الزوار هنا..

اخواني قمت بشراء مكيف شباك ولكن ازعجني صوت فيه وودي استفيد من خبرتكم قبل ان اضع نفسي بين رحمة اصحاب المحلات الاستغلاليين..

المكيف نوعه ال جي

حجم 24 الف وحده

ريموت كنترول

وصف الصوت اول مايشتغل يكون هادي وبدون صوت بعد مضي حوالي 5 دقائق يبدأ صوت ازيز ثم يتطور حتى يرتفع ويصبح متواصل

طبعا استشرت قبل ان اشتريه ولكن اقنعني احد العمال في محلات التبريد ان الصوت هو من وجود وساخات واتربه على المروحة وانه سيذهب مع التغسيل فقمت بغسيله في محل غسيل سيارات ولكن الصوت لم يذهب.

لا اعلم هل هو من المروحة
ام صوت اشياء مفكوكة بحاجة لشد

ام ام ؟؟؟

انتظركم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 يوليو 2010)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أن هذا الصوت من الضاغط ويحاول القيام ولكنه يفشل وهذا ناتج من تلف كباسيتور التشغيل الخاص بالضاغط أو وجود قفش بالأجزاء الميكانيكية للضاغط وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق &


----------



## الذئب الاسود (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ....
تاكد ان الصوت يخرج من الماتور ام من المروحه , وذلك بفصل المروح وعمل الماتور لوحده ان خرج صوت فيكون من الماتور اما اذا لم يخرج تاكد من شفرات المروحه فان كان بها انبعاج فهذا يسبب خروج صوت لعدم توازن شفرات المروحه .
وبنسبه للماتور اما يكون المكثف (كابستور) او ان يكون من داخل الماتور بسبب كسر في لكرانك .
ارجو ان اكون قدمة ولو بشيئ قليل في الاجابه


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 يوليو 2010)

انا مع كلام الذئب الاسود الا انني استبعد الكومبرسور لانه بيشتغل لمدة 5 دقايق وده حصل عندي في جهاز قبل كدة وغيرت له المروحة وتمنها 100 ريال


----------

